# Old Moo Duk Kwan Montage



## Victor Smith (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Phenix_Rider (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cool :ultracool


----------



## DMcHenry (Feb 21, 2011)

That was old footage filmed by GM Jae-joon Kim.  You'll notice a young Jin-mun Hwang (GM H.C. Hwang) in there as well.  Interesting stuff.


----------

